# Three turbo Mainia! BMW launching Tri-Turbo Diesel in X6 and 6er Gran Coupe



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

With plenty of talk about a triple turbo F30 (next gen 3 series) M3 being only a few years away it seems like the oil burners want in on the fun. Two turbos? That is so 2000s. BMW insider Scott lays out BMW road map for the tri-turbo diesel to find its way into the X6 and 6 Series Gran Coupe -

*From Scott - *


> following on from an LCi of the BMW X6 in March 2012 @ Geneva. The new BMW 6er Gran Coupe will receive the all new and much discussed Tri-Turbo diesel which will be found in the BMW X6xDrive50d with 354PS.
> 
> With the Gran Coupe debuting immediately after in 2012 - Two years on from it's concept The engine will be offered in the BMW 6er GranCoupe 50d and 50d-M-Sport. Both with optional xDrive.


After the initial launch in the X6 and the 6 Gran Coupe BMW will roll the tri-turbo diesel into the 7 and 5er -



> And the BMW 750d. It will then ,throughout 2012 emerge in the 6er Coupe , 5er Sedan/Touring and Gran Turismo and of course the X5.


Looks like the petrol heads will have some serious power competition coming from their diesel brothers! Who's interested in a triple turbo 6er Gran Coupe?


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

Do you think the turbos will break your neck once they kick due to lag?


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

Doubt there will be lag. The 335i had virtually no lag. Im sure that BMW knows what their doing


----------



## mnzhp (Jan 6, 2010)

I believe the third turbo is run by an electric motor; it will spool up faster and sooner than the exhaust turbos. The entire idea is to eliminate turbo lag without all the parasitic power draw of a supercharger.

Seems like BMW will have to move the alternator to the trunk and run it off the rear diff, they'll get so big with all the electric accessories - lol.


----------



## LeVandaman (Aug 7, 2009)

So BMW goes from building the best naturally aspirated engines to loading their cars up with turbos... wow. I understand the whole "if you can't beat them, join them" strategy and that the other cars in their market are going to forced induction but I mean wow. Way to abandon ship.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

BMW, put this into the next gen X5d and I'll be a loyal BMW owner forever :thumbup:


----------



## Turbo_525 (May 29, 2011)

Le Verdeman -

Did you ever think there's more to this deal of using forced induction thatn just raw power...?

Let me give you somethat may have been in thier minds to consider...Emissions' regulations. Can't get around them, and it's taking huge steps (and billions of dollars) to meet them. This is even more relevant as it's a Cetane burner, not an Octane.

So much for jumping ship...they could have been "normal" and just designed a V6 :yikes:


----------

